# resumé



## yuechu

大家好！

I was looking up the word resumé in the dictionary today and I noticed that the translation is 个人简历。Does 个人 always have to be included with this term? Would calling it just 简历 change anything?
Thanks!


----------



## albert_laosong

The standard translation for resumé should be 简历 I think.  Actually 简历 is always for individual persons to apply for jobs etc, not in other uses, so it's absolutely okay to omit 个人, I don't think any confusion or something would be caused. Actually it's often used on its own. For example:
你好，这是我的简历.  
你有没有简历啊? 让我看下。
请你今天把你的简历发给我们。
I think fewer people would say 个人简历 in above examples. 

But I think when people actually write their resumés, they very often use "个人简历" as the title, maybe only two characters in the title line looks not that good. Anyway, it's at least what I'm thinking. 
And in many occasions people do say "个人简历” for all sorts of reasons, but I think maybe in those cases they could also just 简历.


----------



## yuechu

Great! Thanks for your helpful explanation, Albert_laosong!


----------



## albert_laosong

I think maybe sometimes people think "个人简历” sounds(only sounds, not that it has any real differences) more formal, thus sounds better in a business environment?  I'm not really sure.


----------



## SimonTsai

A résumé in its broadest sense is '梗概'.

Another word for a curriculum vitae is '履歷'. ('簡歷' is possible and seemingly more precise, but less common in my experience. People expect '履歷' to be brief too.)


----------



## T.D

They are almost always interchangeable.

Understanding the word '历‘ might be helpful, as '历' can mean

'calendar', as a noun   e.g. 历法=calender
'went through'， as a verb.    e.g. 历尽甘苦=going through all the happiness and sorrow
or (things) 'been experienced'， as an adjective.    e.g. 历朝历代=all the dynasties that have been experienced
or 'thoroughly', as an adverb.   历历在目=remember vividly(thoroughly) as if you are watching it right now

You can see they all have something to do with 'past experience' or 'history', so you got the idea.

履历(simplified) or 履歷 （traditional) is also a good alternative, as SimonTsai suggested.
And by the way, 履 means shoes. So you can take 履历 as "what your shoes have been experienced" = "where you have been" = "your past experience"


----------



## albert_laosong

I think 简历 and 履历 doesn't mean the same. 简历 is the document you use to get a job, it can include many things that you use to recommend yourself, including pictures, copies of your certificates, evidences of your past achievements. 简历 is very common because all the people may need to use it some time. 
While 履历 is a lot less common. For me, it just refers to a written history of yourself, what schools you went to, what companies you worked for, what places you have ever lived in etc.  it can be a part of your 简历。


----------



## T.D

I think the differences are neglectable now. 
I do agree that 履历 follows a more strict rule as what can be put on it, and the content of 简历 enjoys a greater level of liberty. 
According to my research, 简历 is the resume you provide for future employers, schools, etc. 
And 履历 is more like a questionnaire asking about previous personal history given by future employers, schools, etc, for you to fill out. So naturally the questions will be more specific and so should the answers be.


----------



## SimonTsai

albert_laosong said:


> 履历 [...] can be a part of your 简历。


I do not think that '簡歷' carries anything more than '履歷'. '簡歷', as literally suggested, must be short, while '履歷' can be compendious or in great detail. In modern settings, both are essentially personal marketing documents.


T.D said:


> 履历 is more like a questionnaire [...] given by future employers [...] for you to fill out.


Both can be prepared by job applicants or given by employers who are recruiting people. See the text below:

《紅樓夢：第十三回》​賈珍因想著賈蓉不過是個黌門監，靈幡經榜上寫時不好看，[...] 戴權 [...] 親來上祭。[...] 賈珍 [...] 因而趁便就說要與賈蓉捐個前程的話。戴權會意，[...] 道：「[...] 既是咱們的孩子要捐，快寫個履歷來。」賈珍聽說，忙吩咐：「快命書房裡人恭敬寫了大爺的履歷來。」​


SimonTsai said:


> Another word for a curriculum vitae is '履歷'.


In American English, a curriculum vitae is used in applying for a job as a professor, a doctor, or a scientist, whereas a résumé is used for other jobs, such as a salesman. In British English, there are no résumés.

I am enchanted by British accents and in favour of British vocabulary and spellings. In Mandarin, at least in Taiwan, both '履歷' and '簡歷' can refer to a curriculum vitae in American or British English. Go for whichever you like.


----------



## SuperXW

albert_laosong said:


> I think 简历 and 履历 doesn't mean the same. 简历 is the document you use to get a job, it can include many things that you use to recommend yourself, including pictures, copies of your certificates, evidences of your past achievements. 简历 is very common because all the people may need to use it some time.
> While 履历 is a lot less common. For me, it just refers to a written history of yourself, what schools you went to, what companies you worked for, what places you have ever lived in etc.  it can be a part of your 简历。


There is a regional difference. For resume, Hong Kong prefers 履历 while Mainland prefers 简历.
求职用“简历”，我认为只是中国内地的习惯用法，并无原始定义根据。
你把照片、证书复印件都放到简历里，至少在我当年就觉得很奇怪，它们应该是单独的材料，都放到一起就不叫“简历”了，“简”在何处呢？


----------



## albert_laosong

可能我的记忆有误差，如果是证书这些的话，可能和简历合起来叫做“求职资料”，或者就叫做简历的附件。

总之，我的意思就是说，简历的话包含内容更多，例如百度百科对于“个人简历”的定义：包含自己的基本信息：姓名、性别、年龄、民族、籍贯、政治面貌、学历、联系方式，以及自我评价、工作经历、学习经历、荣誉与成就、求职愿望、对这份工作的简要理解等等。

以上各项内容，就大陆的习惯来说，可能除了“工作和学习经历”可以称为履历之外，其他都不能称为履历。


----------



## Skatinginbc

albert_laosong said:


> “个人简历”的定义：包含自己的基本信息：姓名、性别、年龄、民族、籍贯、政治面貌、学历、联系方式，以及自我评价、工作经历、学习经历、荣誉与成就、求职愿望、对这份工作的简要理解等等。


Wow, 這麼多。我心中的簡歷 (_résumé_), 一般只有一兩頁, 頂多三頁。超過三頁，就不算 "簡" (a brief summary) 了.


----------



## albert_laosong

是的，尤其近些年，由于求职的需要，据说大学生们做的简历越来越复杂，越来越精美了，有的做成了很厚的一本，和企业宣传册差不多了。


----------



## SuperXW

albert_laosong said:


> 是的，尤其近些年，由于求职的需要，据说大学生们做的简历越来越复杂，越来越精美了，有的做成了很厚的一本，和企业宣传册差不多了。


你说的估计是portfolio，部分岗位需要，比如设计师。


----------



## Skatinginbc

albert_laosong said:


> “个人简历”的定义：包含自己的基本信息：...性别、年龄、民族、籍贯、政治面貌...


  性别歧視、年龄歧視、種族歧視、地域歧視、政治歧視...簡歷中明列出這些信息, 好奇怪.  不是我習慣的簡歷模式.


----------



## albert_laosong

SuperXW said:


> 你说的估计是portfolio，部分岗位需要，比如设计师。


不是的，前些年这种精美简历在求职大学生中挺流行（但可能也不是所有人这样），近些年可能风气有所改变，下面是一些相关的报道：
大学生制作豪华简历一本200元 投10本仍无音信
学生小升初择校简历厚达百页 堪比大学生求职
大学生求职渐趋理性 简历不在精美更突出实用


----------



## hx1997

Skatinginbc said:


> 性别歧視、年龄歧視、種族歧視、地域歧視、政治歧視...簡歷中明列出這些信息, 好奇怪.


性别和年龄确实在简历上比较常见，但一般也不是必须的。民族、籍贯、政治面貌感觉是一些特定单位才会需要（比如，政府招聘可能需要考量政治面貌）。而且，列出这些信息，也未必就代表存在歧视，可能只是出于惯例列出（毕竟很多人第一次写简历也是模仿别人的）。是否真的存在歧视，还得看招聘单位是否根据这些信息区别对待候选人。


----------



## albert_laosong

Skatinginbc said:


> 性别歧視、年龄歧視、種族歧視、地域歧視、政治歧視...簡歷中明列出這些信息, 好奇怪.  不是我習慣的簡歷模式.


大陆这边简历，一般第一项都是个人信息，包括姓名，年龄，民族，住址，联系方式等，大部分还包括照片，如果是政府机关招人的话，肯定还需要填写政治面貌等。当年的很多求职信息表还需要给出家人的信息，父母兄妹。


----------



## hx1997

albert_laosong said:


> 大陆这边简历，一般第一项都是个人信息，包括姓名，年龄，民族，住址，联系方式等，大部分还包括照片


我感觉我们的经历不太一样😂 可能我主要接触的是私企，只有姓名和年龄是比较常见的，照片一半一半吧，喜欢放就放，其他的没怎么见到有人放上简历。

Edit: 噢，还有联系方式也常见，漏了。


----------



## albert_laosong

也可能我有点把简历和求职申请表之类的混淆，离上次求职已经过去太多年了。


----------



## Youngfun

听namewee的歌“漂向北方”一直搞不懂为什么求职要带“履历”
应该是除了大陆之外，其他华语地区更喜欢用履历


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 性别歧視、年龄歧視、種族歧視、地域歧視、政治歧視...簡歷中明列出這些信息, 好奇怪.  不是我習慣的簡歷模式.


关于这个问题我还专门写过点东西，找不到了，这是有关“政治正确”的尺度问题。
企业完全掌控个人隐私，甚至在入职前就形成主观臆断，凭借不全面的信息和好恶筛选求职者，对求职者不公平。
但反过来说，凡是稍有过领导经历的人也知道，他要挑选一个合适人选，却连男女、年龄等最起码的信息都不他知道，同样是不公平、不可能的。
某些发达国家履历只提供基础信息，提供多了会感觉不专业。比如你贴了照片，那你想表达什么呢？你这么好看应该选你？又比如提供民族，是想表达“看我是少数民族，你不选我就是歧视”？
但在大陆正好相反，信息越多，越证明你的诚意。虽然不一定要放照片，但提供了就比不提供有优势，毕竟可以抢先给面试官留下“第一印象”，而且显示自己“正大光明，没什么好怕的”。
招聘要求中不能无理由地限制男女、年龄、种族等，这是一定的。
但其实，面试的时候，面试官必然可以看到面试者的男女老少及种族长相的，总不能要求面试时面试者蒙面，面试官蒙眼吧？声音也可能造成歧视，总不能只靠打字选人。
性别、年龄、相貌等对工作是有很大影响的，在你不了解一个人的时候，必然需要靠这些基本信息，推断他/她的工作能力。虽然不一定完全准确，但不推断却更加不行。
我个人觉得，基本信息坚持不给，有点矫枉过正，掩耳盗铃，此地无银三百两。


----------



## T.D

我是做留学行业的。有一个非常明显的感受就是中国学生在自己的简历里非常喜欢放一些关于自己physical的信息。最典型的就是简历附带照片。更有甚者我见过身高体重血型都写在CV里的。每次我都要旁敲侧击的告诉他们这些玩意儿（至少对留学申请来说）是无效信息......

但是在国内（至少在我所在的成都）这种情况在求职简历里还真的不算少见。我个人认为，这么做的原因可能是，（以照片为例），大家的CV上都有，就我的没有会显得很奇怪(peer pressure或者是错误认知下的social convention)；如果大家都没有而我的有，那可以增加HR记住我这个人的概率，从而在某种意义上增加成功率。感觉有点像那种烂广告轰炸策略，不求自己显得高大上，只求自己被记住。

（话说我发现中文论坛的帖子下面好容易跑题哈哈哈哈哈）


----------

